# NATURAL OR MEDICATED FET ?



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Just looking for a bit of advise. We have the option to do either a natural or medicated FET ? I have used the urine test ovulation kits before and they can be a bit hit and miss. Does anyone know if the digital ones work better ? Or is it better just to go with a medicated FET to be sure of getting the correct timings ?
I am really unsure which to go with and the nurse hasn't been able to advise us to go one way or the other. Is there any information to say one has a higher success rate then the other ?  Please ...... any advise or information will help.

Thanks

Cat x


----------



## _Kelly_32_ (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi. You sound about as confused as me. We're having a FET next week... fingers crossed. I've just done what the clinic told me. I wasn't given any options. I'm on elleste oestrogen tablets (3 a day), prednisterone (which I think is a steroid or something) and as of thursday I have to start taking antibiotics and progesterone passaries (NICE!!). I'm kind of assuming that's medicated!! although I'm sure that's not half as much medication as some people have to take. I don't have any major issues though so it now seems strange to me that they've only given us this option. We think I ovulate reasonably regularly... all the tests have seemed to indicate that. I don't have PSOS or anything so I'm now really confused. When are you due for your FET? I'm new to this site. We had one failed go at a fresh ET in Nov. I was really gutted when it didn't work as we were told we had "a superb blastocyst". We're having 2 transfered this time although they're not as good quality. My head is all over the place at the moment as I don't know what to think. Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi Cat
If your periods are fairly regular then go for a nat FET, its also my first time having frosties and Ive opted for Nat FEt cos my periods are still fairly regular although Im older and pre menopausal. i know I ovulate most of the time as well with pelvis pain midcycle and other symptoms
dont know which has the higher successrates though, Im sure not many clinics do Nat FEt cos some dont open on weekends and want to control your cycle.
I have a fertilitymonitor but its expensive and on hindsight I would not have bought it, it is very accurate though but since Im having scans to monitor my follicle growth and an hcg injection to release the egg, i could have bought First Response test kits and test twice daily. you can buy the clearblue digital, it cost about £25 and it gives you a "smiley" when the LH surge is detected. Also with twice daily testing you are less likely to miss. Have they given you some sort of protocol?
Dont know about successrates which is higher Nat of medicated but Im doing Natural for healthreasons
Good luck
Danni xxxx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Kat,

I don't know anything about success rates, but being halfway through a medicated FET at the moment I have to say that I will definetly be requesting natural FET if I need to go through this again.  I've hated the side effects the drugs have given me and the length of time I've been on them seems to have dragged on forever.  

PC x


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

Cat - although my FET has just failed i would definatley recommend natural it was nice not to have any drugs although it does feel a bit strange.  I used the clearblue ovulation sticks to test in the morning and cheaper ones to test in the afternoon to make sure i didnt miss my surge.


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

I would just like to thank everyone for your replies and advise. We have about a week to make up our minds so we are just considering all the pros and cons so any further advise or personal experiences would be most welcome. Such a hard decision and still not sure what to do ?


----------



## Petal-pie (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Cat,

I am currently undergoing natural FET, which I requested as I really didn't like all the medication last time.  Don't worry about the urine sticks not being as accurate as they could be as most clinics use scans, pee sticks and blood tests to ensure they get the right day for transfer.  At our clinic the only reason they like the medicated FET is because they don't do ET on a Sunday and if you need it on a Sunday that cycle is cancelled.  We were happy to take the risk, and I am having my FET on friday!

Good luck with making your decision, it is hard to know what to do for the best!

Petal xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi
How is everyone getting on with your FET's ? Well it is nearly decision time for us and my DH is more inclined for us to go medicated but I am still undecided ? I am the most indecisive person in the world !!!!!

Can't believe I am going to be on the treatment rollercoaster once again ! Fingers crossed which every method we opt for will be the right one and we won't have to go through this again.

Good Luck everyone


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Cat

I am currently on FET 2WW and OTD is Tuesday   

I was going to have a natural FET but my AF came one day too late in December to have a FET in January. I was pretty upset and so decided to start medicated FET in January to be sure of having FET in February. Also I was told that with a natural FET I would have to have blood tests daily which meant I would have had to have time off work. I started Buserelin 0.5 injections daily from 14th Jan to 12th Feb, cyclogest from 13th Feb onwards and progynova (HRT) on 1st Feb onwards.  I had side effects from the buserelin and felt pretty lousy and tired to be honest but not bad enough to miss work.  I felt much better from starting the HRT onwards and people have said I look happy and relaxed at the moment but I think that is because I've been at home for two weeks and not at work!  

I would have preferred an unmedicated cycle as the medicated cycle was so long (7 weeks in total including 2WW) and I have had a lot of side effects, but the side effects are much less now and I feel that I've done as much as I could have done to help this to work. If I ever have to do this again though I doubt I would go down the medicated route.

Good luck with your decision xx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

I've gone for a natural cycle and it's been so straight forward, nothing like the IVF we had in 2006.  My periods are regular though, which is why they said I could have the natural cycle.  All that's been involved has been and dummy ET which my clinic always does to make sure ET day goes without a hitch, 2 scans and then the ET itself. No drugs, so therefore no side effects. Really easy ...apart from the stress of 'will it defrost OK' (we only had 1 and it did) and now the dreaded 2ww agony.

Whatever option you go for though will be the right one for you.  Good luck.
xx


----------

